# Test/Review of Efest IMR18650 2500mAh (Purple) 2014



## HKJ (May 1, 2014)

[SIZE=+3]Efest IMR18650 2500mAh (Purple) 2014[/SIZE]







Official specifications:

Capacity: 2500mAh 
Min. Capacity: 2400mAh 
Nominal voltage: 3,6 - 3,7V 
Charge voltage: 4,20V ±0,05 
Discharge voltage: 2,75V 
Max discharge current: 35A (14C) 
Positive pole: Flat Top 
Protection circuit (BMS): no (unprotected) 
Diameter: 18,40mm ± 0,1 
Height: 65,25mm ± 0,2 
Weight: 48g ± 1 
Charging methode: CC-CV 






This is a very high current battery, but the 35A rating might be a bit optimistic.

































These curves shows a very good battery, there is a good tracking between the batteries and not much capacity drop from 0.2A to 20A.

































[SIZE=+3]Conclusion[/SIZE]

Usual a battery with unspecified cell will not get better rating than acceptable, but there is no doubt this is a very good cell that is used here.



[SIZE=+3]Notes and links[/SIZE]

The batteries was supplied by Akkuteile.de for review.

How is the test done and how to read the charts
How is a protected LiIon battery constructed
More about button top and flat top batteries


----------



## blackbalsam (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for your time to do these Test/Reviews


----------



## TEEJ (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for your review excellent job as usual!

:twothumbs


----------



## Patt (May 1, 2014)

I think it's the same cell as these ... "Samsung INR18650-25R 3.6V 2500mAh" ...  both very very good... :rock::twothumbs


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK (May 1, 2014)

So I think it's fair to say from the various products you've tested that Efest is proving to be a trustworthy name?


----------



## vicv (May 2, 2014)

Patt said:


> I think it's the same cell as these ... "Samsung INR18650-25R 3.6V 2500mAh" ...  both very very good... :rock::twothumbs



I think under that wrapper is an lg18650he2


----------



## skyfire (May 2, 2014)

thank you HKJ for another great review!


----------



## G.Brooks (May 3, 2014)

Thank you for the review. 
Will it be ok to my Olight M22 ,or there are better options ? Let's say I want only IMRs.


----------



## HKJ (May 4, 2014)

G.Brooks said:


> Will it be ok to my Olight M22 ,or there are better options ? Let's say I want only IMRs.



Panasonic has some 2900mAh

Neither of the batteries are old style IMR chemistry, but uses more modern chemistry to get the higher capacity.


----------



## Tacitus (May 24, 2014)

Thanks HKJ for the very helpful information!


----------



## uniformsierra (Jun 30, 2014)

HKJ said:


> Panasonic has some 2900mAh
> 
> Neither of the batteries are old style IMR chemistry, but uses more modern chemistry to get the higher capacity.




@ HKJ,
what makes you say this? what is the difference between the old style and the new?
what i am thinking is the tendency for manufacturers to use Nickle in their cells to help with capacity - is this what you mean?

PS - cheers for all your awesome effort in testing, you rock :rock:


----------



## RI Chevy (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------

